# cold coagulation on cervix help!



## yogagirl (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello. I'm after some advice, I read somewhere that having treatment on your cervix might cause it to weaken and may cause problems during pregnancy (i.e. premature birth or miscarriage). I'm 30 years old and I'm 6 weeks pregnant after my first cycle on ICSI. I had 'cold coagulation' to remove borderline cells on my cervix 4 years ago. I had persistant 'borderline smears' so was recommended this treatment.

Since this time I've had regular yearly smears and they've all been clear and normal. I've not had any 'spotting' at all since the ET.
However, I'm worried that my cervix might have weakened after having this treatment? and wonder if you can give me advice if there are any scans or anything I can have to make sure my cervix is going to 'hold up' during pregnancy?


Many Thanks XXX


----------



## Roo67 (Feb 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your positive result.

I am not a fertility expert and am unsure of the answer to your query. I assume that your clinic know about your history, may be worth seeing your GP and midwife early so they can keep you closely monitored if they think that it may be a problem.

R x


----------

